# Verkaufe PC!



## Manniac (27. April 2009)

Hallo, XXX
Paar Daten ; 
Vista Home Edition
8GB Ram
Nvidia Geforce 9600 GS
Quad Core 4x 2,7 GHZ
Eine der besten Gaming-Soundkarten (130&#8364; teuer) uvm!
Bei Interesse einfach bei ICQ mal antippen : XXX

Wichtig : XXX
WoW ist auf höchsten Grafikdetails spielbar mit diesem PC !
Ich habe alles High inkl. Schatten + 1680 x 1050 gespielt!
0 Laggs!


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

buffed ist keine Verkaufsplattform

/report


----------



## Manniac (27. April 2009)

kennst du denn eine außer Ebay oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Nö, nur noch etwas das nur für die Schweiz ist.


----------



## painschkes (27. April 2009)

_Argh , toller Fertig-PC..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------

